# CA vs Epoxy



## sgimbel (Dec 30, 2009)

Back when I was making pens you roughed up the tubes and glued them in with CA.  Now I see 2 part epoxy being talked about a lot.  What's better?


----------



## broitblat (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know that it's *better*, but I prefer the epoxy because it gives me more working time, is a little less expensive, and I believe (right or wrong) it is a little softer/less brittle.  YMMV.  I still rough up the tubes, by the way.

  -Barry


----------



## skiprat (Dec 30, 2009)

broitblat said:


> I don't know that it's *better*, but I prefer the epoxy because it gives me more working time, is a little less expensive, and I believe (right or wrong) it is a little softer/less brittle. YMMV. I still rough up the tubes, by the way.
> 
> -Barry


 
That's very interesting Barry. One of the reasons that I very rarely use epoxy was because I figured it to be much more expensive especially as I always seem to mix far too much at a time. I suppose if you made a bunch of tubes at a time, then the waste would be less.
However, an average price ( UK ) for Araldite epoxy is about £5 ( 30g )against about £3 for no-name brand CA ( 50g ), but I often have CA dry out in the bottle too
Now that I use CA as a finish as well, I hope to waste less of it to drying.:biggrin:


----------



## theturningcircle (Dec 30, 2009)

Interesting; I have, nearly all my pen turning days, used polyurethane and never had a failure. It is also inexpensive. The drawback is the curing time, but when its mainly a hobby, it is inconsequential. I've used CA and had my doubts on occasions about it turning brittle as I've had one or two failures - this may be due to poor application and inexperience. However, when I make segmented pens I always use CA. In this case the segmented work is re-coated during the turning quite a few times. Recently I've tried two part epoxy without problems but I find it messy and like Skippy said - I mix too much.
Ian


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 30, 2009)

I too use epoxy and always will. I too feel there is not enough workable time. With epoxy I can take my time, do a number of blanks at a time and be very confident they will not break out. As far as mixing too much, just do a couple pens and you learn right away how much is too much. Same thing happens when you mix resins for casting. Familararity. As far as mess one is as messy as the other if you get it on you. Is one better than another, I feel there is and that is epoxy. I am sure you will get others that feel strongly the other way too. So good luck.


----------



## glwalker (Dec 30, 2009)

I rough up the tubes and have always used 5 min Epoxy.  I have never had a failure.  If you are doing more than just a couple of pens, then I kind of need to hurry as the 5 min goes rather quickly.  I wear one disposable rubber glove.  After I mix the Epoxy, during the process I lengthen/spread out the glue puddle so it is just a little longer than the longest tube I'm working with.  Then I pick up each tube (rubber glove hand), roll it in the Epoxy and cram it (turning the tube as I'm cramming it) into the blank.  If I'm doing 2 pens (4 blanks) my initial puddle of each of the 2 parts is about the size of a dime.... maybe just a little more.  Very little waste.... no reason to glob it on the tube as it comes out the blank end anyway even when using it sparingly.

I have no problem with CA.  I just don't have any experience with it and what I'm doing seems to work very well and is cheap.  

Have fun...................


----------



## timcbs (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Scott,

I use both of them, if I am in a hurry I will use CA, if not I will use Epoxy, if I am doing a blank like "Snakewood" where I CA the inside and the ends of the blank, I will alway use Epoxy because if you try to use CA after you have sealed the inside of the blank, the CA will go off before you can put the tube all the way inside the blank, even if you are using Medium CA.

PS. alway rough up the tubes, try putting a piece of scrap wood on a tub let it dry and then cut the wood off and you will understand why you need to rough up the tubes...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 30, 2009)

I use a thick CA, applied liberally to the tube and allow to sit overnight before turning... I've tried the epoxy and usually get more on me than on the tube - I guess I'm messy?? -


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 30, 2009)

I started with CA but had problems with the tubes breaking free. I switched over to 5 min epoxy and have never had a problem since.


----------



## Noah (Dec 30, 2009)

*Just In Time - Almost*

I am making two pens from AS - see pic...
I just finished epoxying them up then came in and saw this thread at the top of my page...
It was a toss up (in my mind) before I saw this thread about CA vs 5 min Epoxy...
So I guess I did the right thing...
Since I'm in Austin, the Longhorn has to be UT Orange...so I'm beginning to lay in InLace tomorrow morning...my first attempt with InLace...!!!
Any suggestions...?
Ed


----------



## leehljp (Dec 30, 2009)

I ruined a few blanks/tubes early on with CA, in addition to having tubes and blanks break free from each other or the blanks fly apart with from a catch. After a few of those problems, I switched to 5 epoxy for use in 1 or 2 tubes; 15 min for 3 to 6 blanks. I keep different kinds of glue on hand for different uses outside of pen turning (flatwork, household use, shop use) so it is not a matter of "which glue to buy" - I keep different kinds on hand (and not for sniffing ).

I can't get poly over here and that will be one of my "on hand" glues when I get back. I will probably turn to using the Poly glue once I return to the States.


----------

